# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Larissa Reis

## Eddie

Καλα,ειναι δυνατον να λειπει θεμα για τη Θεα?  :01. Mr. Green: 

Θα κανω μια αντιγραφη απ το επισημο site της,ειναι στα Αγγλικα βεβαια,αλλα δε νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα.



-Βιογραφια.





To realize one's purpose in life is a goal that all successful people aspire to. Though sometimes uncertain, if one follows their heart, positions themselves in a positive environment, and surrounds themselves with good people, the end result will no doubt be a happy and rewarding life.


I was born in the Brazilian capital city of Brasilia. I am the only child of two very loving, but strict and demanding, parents who deserve all the credit for helping me to become the women that I am today. From the very beginning a love of sports, competition, and the fitness lifestyle, was a passion of mine. It's a passion that continues to burn in me to this day.


When combined with my natural athleticism, the fitness lifestyle opened up an amazing door of opportunity for me; the chance to enter into the very prestigious world of Playboy as a featured playmate. Being a playmate opened up additional doors and my following opportunity, a marketing campaign for a health food supplement store, exposed me to the world of female figure competition. From that moment, my career path began to crystallize.


I am a practicing Buddhist and owe much of my success to the principals of this philosophy. Buddhism is about self improvement, sharing, and world cooperation with the hope of making the entire world a better place.


I consider it a blessing that my success as a professional figure competitor has given me the opportunity to represent Nutrex, the leading fitness industry supplement company in the world. Nutrex and the IFBB have given me the opportunity to meet, inspire, and experience many exciting and interesting people.


Always remember to follow your heart, work hard, surround your self with good people, and stay positive. If you incorporate these basic principals into your life you will find that nothing is impossible and that your dreams can become your reality.


*Competition History* :

'11 New York Pro – 3th Place
'11 Arnold Classic – 11th Place
'10 Olympia – 10th Place
'10 Arnold Classic – 6th Place
'09 Olympia – 12th Place
'09 New York Pro – 2nd place
'09 Atlantic City Pro - 1st Place
'08 New York Pro - 10th
'07 World Championship, Barcelona - 2nd Place (Received IFBB Pro Card)
'06 World Championship, Barcelona - 3rd Place
'06 Brazilian Championship - 1st Place
'05 South American Championship - 1st Place

*VITAL STATS*

Name: Larissa Reis
Age: 27
Where: Londrina , Paraná, Brazil
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 139 Lbs., Contest: 132 Lbs.
Years Competing: 1
Favorite Bodypart: Legs
Strongest Bodypart: Legs

----------


## Eddie



----------


## Eddie

:02. Drunken:  :02. Drunken:  :02. Drunken:  :02. Drunken:  :02. Drunken:  :02. Drunken:  :02. Drunken:  :02. Drunken:  :02. Drunken:

----------


## Stella

Kαλά τώρα....να΄χαμε να λέγαμε....

Η γυναίκα ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ....!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Tasos Green

Βασιλη.... μπραβο.... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  τα λογια ειναι περιττα

 :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## sofos

> 


ε ρε ζημια απογευματιατικα  :banana:  :banana:

----------


## Eddie

> Kαλά τώρα....να΄χαμε να λέγαμε....
> 
> Η γυναίκα ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ....!!!!


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 




> Βασιλη.... μπραβο.... τα λογια ειναι περιττα


Ετσι φιλε  :03. Bowdown: 




> ε ρε ζημια απογευματιατικα


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

στο πρωτο βιντεο τι κοιταμε ακριβως?


πολλη καλη αν κ εμενα τοσο τσιτωμα στα χειλη κ τετοια βιντεακια μου χαλανε το ολο κονσεπτ μια αθλητριας...αλλα οκ γουστα ειναι αυτα!


φοβερη... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Stella

Ξαναποστάρω...δεν αντέχω να μην το ξαναπωωωωω....... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Παθαίνουμε πλάκα εμεις οι γυναίκες....φαντάζομαι "ζημιά" που παθαίνει το άλλο φύλλο!!! :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Stella

> στο πρωτο βιντεο τι κοιταμε ακριβως?
> 
> 
> πολλη καλη αν κ εμενα τοσο τσιτωμα στα χειλη κ τετοια βιντεακια μου χαλανε το ολο κονσεπτ μια αθλητριας...αλλα οκ γουστα ειναι αυτα!
> 
> 
> φοβερη...


εδώ θα συμφωνήσω, όντως το concept από κάποια βιντεάκια είναι γελοίο...αλλά οκ, το σώμα της είναι τέλειο...

----------


## gym

> εδώ θα συμφωνήσω, όντως το concept από κάποια βιντεάκια είναι γελοίο...αλλά οκ, το σώμα της είναι τέλειο...


ειναι οχι απλα τελειο...οκ φοβεροοοο!αλλα πιστευω ολες οι αθλητριες εξω πανω κατω...τα ιδια κανουν...δυστυχως... :01. Wink:

----------


## sofos

> ειναι οχι απλα τελειο...οκ φοβεροοοο!αλλα πιστευω ολες οι αθλητριες εξω πανω κατω...τα ιδια κανουν...δυστυχως...


μπα δε τα κανουν μονο ξενες αυτα που κανε στο πρωτο βιντεο η λαρισα  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ειμαι συγκινημενος...Θα δακρυσω με αυτα τα βιντεο :01. Razz:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Noμιζω οτι το θεμα το εξαντλησες............. μαζι με μας :03. Clapping:

----------


## No Cash

υποκλινομαι!

----------


## just chris

πιασε το πεμπτο βιντεο κ βαλτο στο 2:30 κ αστο να παιζει!!!
ειδα τον τιτλο του θεματος κ νομιζα πως αφορουσε την λαρισα....

----------


## sofos

> πιασε το πεμπτο βιντεο κ βαλτο στο 2:30 κ αστο να παιζει!!!
> ειδα τον τιτλο του θεματος κ νομιζα πως αφορουσε την λαρισα....


pure porn  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## gym

μ αρεσει που τραβαει κ αλλο το κορδονι...λες κ δεν ειναι ηδη φουλ τραβηγμενο...ξετσιπωτη...φτου! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just chris

> pure porn


εντελως...

----------


## sofos

> μ αρεσει που τραβαει κ αλλο το κορδονι...λες κ δεν ειναι ηδη φουλ τραβηγμενο...ξετσιπωτη...φτου!


εκφυλο μωρο ειναι γουσταρει τρελα τετοια  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jackaction

πληρεστατη καλυψη.υποδειγματικος τροπος αφιερωματος σε ατομο του αθληματος και φυσικα αυτο προσεξαμε ολοι και ολες αποτι καταλαβα  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Eddie

Για να δουμε,εσεις αντεχετε?

Εγω οχι  :02. Love:

----------


## sofos

> Για να δουμε,εσεις αντεχετε?
> 
> Εγω οχι


πωωωωωω  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  η πρωτη ειδικα φυσηξε κ ελεγα τι να κανω τετοια ωρα να με παρει κ ο υπνος σα πουλακι  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Eddie

> πωωωωωω  η πρωτη ειδικα φυσηξε κ ελεγα τι να κανω τετοια ωρα να με παρει κ ο υπνος σα πουλακι


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ καλη επιτυχια σοφε  :03. Clap:

----------


## sofos

> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ καλη επιτυχια σοφε


θα προσπαθησω φιλε βαλε κ αλλες να με διευκολυνεις 0χαα0α0α0αχ0αχ0αχ  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Ελεος ρε μαν λυπησου μας , εμεις οι παντρεμενοι τη φταιμε :01. Sad:

----------


## Eddie

Κι εδω με τον Jay,χθεσινη φωτο  :03. Clap: 




Στη φωτο με το πρασινο σορτσακι..απλα  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## jackaction

αν συνεχισεις το αφιερωμα θα αγορασω αποθεμα με τα παντα τις nutrex και οταν θα πρεπει να τα πληρωσω και φυσικα δεν θα εχω θα τους πω "ημουν υπνοτισμενος κερναει ο eddie" :08. Turtle:

----------


## ggeorge

> Ελεος ρε μαν λυπησου μας , εμεις οι παντρεμενοι τη φταιμε


Ενώ οι ανυπαντροι πινουν καφε μαζί της... Μη πω κατι πιο προχωρημενο...  :01. Razz:   :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Αντωνης

Ρε σεις δεν λεω απο σωμα θεα,αλλα απο φατσα δεν μου αρεσει τοσο.Ειδικα αν λαβουμε υποψιν ποση φωτοσοπια/μακιγιαζ εχει πεσει και παλι δεν φαινεται και καμια προσωπαρα,μαλλον απλα καλη.Δεν λεω οτι εχει ασχημη φατσα(τουλαχιστον οταν ειναι φτιαγμενη) για μην παρεξηγηθω αλλα σε συγκριση με αλλες ειναι κλασεις κατω.

Μην αρχιζετε το λιθοβολισμα στην ψυχρα,υπαρχει και η απολογια του κατηγορουμενου :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Eddie

> αν συνεχισεις το αφιερωμα θα αγορασω αποθεμα με τα παντα τις nutrex και οταν θα πρεπει να τα πληρωσω και φυσικα δεν θα εχω θα τους πω "ημουν υπνοτισμενος κερναει ο eddie"


χαχα θα το θελες..  :01. Razz: 




> Ενώ οι ανυπαντροι πινουν καφε μαζί της... Μη πω κατι πιο προχωρημενο...


Ποτε μη λες ποτε..αν δειτε οτι λειπω για ενα διαστημα..να αναμενετε σε φωτο  :08. Turtle: 




> Ρε σεις δεν λεω απο σωμα θεα,αλλα απο φατσα δεν μου αρεσει τοσο.Ειδικα αν λαβουμε υποψιν ποση φωτοσοπια/μακιγιαζ εχει πεσει και παλι δεν φαινεται και καμια προσωπαρα,μαλλον απλα καλη.Δεν λεω οτι εχει ασχημη φατσα(τουλαχιστον οταν ειναι φτιαγμενη) για μην παρεξηγηθω αλλα σε συγκριση με αλλες ειναι κλασεις κατω.
> 
> Μην αρχιζετε το λιθοβολισμα στην ψυχρα,υπαρχει και η απολογια του κατηγορουμενου


xaxaxa οχι ρε,νταξει..αυτα ειναι και γουστα!!Εμενα πχ μου αρεσει πολυ και στο προσωπο.

Δες την εδω ασπατουλαριστη  :08. Turtle:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> Ρε σεις δεν λεω απο σωμα θεα,αλλα απο φατσα δεν μου αρεσει τοσο.Ειδικα αν λαβουμε υποψιν ποση φωτοσοπια/μακιγιαζ εχει πεσει και παλι δεν φαινεται και καμια προσωπαρα,μαλλον απλα καλη.Δεν λεω οτι εχει ασχημη φατσα(τουλαχιστον οταν ειναι φτιαγμενη) για μην παρεξηγηθω αλλα σε συγκριση με αλλες ειναι κλασεις κατω.
> 
> Μην αρχιζετε το λιθοβολισμα στην ψυχρα,υπαρχει και η απολογια του κατηγορουμενου


Α γιασου γιαυτο γουσταρουμε τρελα γιατι ειναι μπιτσ , σκυλααααα, προστυχη, εκφυλη,εκφυλη λεγω και συνεχιζω,για πολυ μπρουταλ καταστασεις με νιτρικα κιολας για να βγαλεις τα εσωψυχα σου :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> Α γιασου γιαυτο γουσταρουμε τρελα γιατι ειναι μπιτσ , σκυλααααα, προστυχη, εκφυλη,εκφυλη λεγω και συνεχιζω,για πολυ μπρουταλ καταστασεις με νιτρικα κιολας για να βγαλεις τα εσωψυχα σου


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα ολα στη γυναικα σου  :08. Turtle: 

(σε περιπτωση που θα μου την φας,θα το κανω ε,στο λεω!!  :01. Razz: )

----------


## Dreiko

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα ολα στη γυναικα σου 
> 
> (σε περιπτωση που θα μου την φας,θα το κανω ε,στο λεω!! )


ρουφ.....αν το κανεις αυτο στον greek power θα βγαλω το βιντεο μας απο το κρεβατι.... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> ρουφ.....αν το κανεις αυτο στον greek power θα βγαλω το βιντεο μας απο το κρεβατι....


Παρακαλω,να μεινει το θεμα καθαρο..εγω δε ξερω τιποτα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> ρουφ.....αν το κανεις αυτο στον greek power θα βγαλω το βιντεο μας απο το κρεβατι....


Οχι ρε παιδια παρεξηγηση δε καταλαβατε και η γυναικα μου μεσα................ :01. Wink:

----------


## Dreiko

> Οχι ρε παιδια παρεξηγηση δε καταλαβατε και η γυναικα μου μεσα................


σε παω με χιλια λεμε..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Αντωνης

> γιατι ειναι μπιτσ , σκυλααααα, προστυχη, εκφυλη,εκφυλη λεγω και συνεχιζω,για πολυ μπρουταλ καταστασεις





> Οχι ρε παιδια παρεξηγηση δε καταλαβατε και η γυναικα μου μεσα................


Ετσι οπως την περιγραφεις προβλεπω να την βρισκουν η γυναικα σου και η larissa μονες τους και εσυ να πηγαινεις για πασατεμπος :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> σε παω με χιλια λεμε.....


join the party  :01. Wink:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> Ετσι οπως την περιγραφεις προβλεπω να την βρισκουν η γυναικα σου και η larissa μονες τους και εσυ να πηγαινεις για πασατεμπος


ΔΕ ΧΑΛΙΕΜΕ το ματι ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> join the party


with pleasure.... :01. Wink: 




> ΔΕ ΧΑΛΙΕΜΕ το ματι ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου


τελικα εισαι δικος μας..... :08. Turtle:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Ας ας μας συνχωρεσουν οι μοντερειτορς για το οφ τοπικ , αυτη τα φταιει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> Α γιασου γιαυτο γουσταρουμε τρελα γιατι ειναι μπιτσ , σκυλααααα, προστυχη, εκφυλη,εκφυλη λεγω και συνεχιζω,για πολυ μπρουταλ καταστασεις με νιτρικα κιολας για να βγαλεις τα εσωψυχα σου


*αρχοντα,τετοιοι χαρακτηρισμοι δεν ταιριαζουν στο θεμα..
τα εσωψυχα μας τα βγαζουμε στην κρεβατοκαμαρα κ οχι εδω μεσα.*

----------


## sofos

> αρχοντα,τετοιοι χαρακτηρισμοι δεν ταιριαζουν στο θεμα..
> τα εσωψυχα μας τα βγαζουμε στην κρεβατοκαμαρα κ οχι εδω μεσα.


χαχαχαχαχ respect  :03. Bowdown:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jackaction

¨να βγαλεις τα εσωψυχα σου ειπε...προφανος θα πιει το νιτρικο του και θα τα λενε για παιδικη ηλικια και τετοια  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Babis Stinson

Από τις ελάχιστες γυναίκες bodybuilders που μου αρέσουν..
Στην φωτό στην πρώτη σελίδα με το μαύρο φόρεμα στον καθρέπτη έπαθα ζημιά...!!  :02. Shock: 

Ελλάδα παίζει να έρθει ποτέ για κανέναν διαγωνισμό, έκθεση, show, κλπ???  :01. Smile:

----------


## Eddie

> Από τις ελάχιστες γυναίκες bodybuilders που μου αρέσουν..
> Στην φωτό στην πρώτη σελίδα με το μαύρο φόρεμα στον καθρέπτη έπαθα ζημιά...!! 
> 
> Ελλάδα παίζει να έρθει ποτέ για κανέναν διαγωνισμό, έκθεση, show, κλπ???


Κοιτα,τις προαλλες που μιλησαμε μου ειπε οτι θα προσπαθησει να ερθει στο μπατσελορ παρτυ που θα κανω,αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι μετα δε με βλεπω να παντρευομαι,οποτε θα το σκεφτω. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> Κοιτα,τις προαλλες που μιλησαμε μου ειπε οτι θα προσπαθησει να ερθει στο μπατσελορ παρτυ που θα κανω,αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι μετα δε με βλεπω να παντρευομαι,οποτε θα το σκεφτω.


Nα τη καλεσεις η να παντρευτεις ?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Eddie

Να την καλεσω βρε  :01. Mr. Green: 



Ααααααααααααντε γεια μας τωρα  :02. Shock:

----------


## Nastya

πρεπει να εχεις ριξει πολυ ψαξιμο ,για να το ξεθαψες  :01. Shifty:  :01. Shifty:  

καημενε Βασιλη :01. Help:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Tι να λεμε ?  η γυναικα ειναι γεννημενη για να μαγυρευει , να πλενει , και να σιδερωνει   τελος :08. Turtle:

----------


## Eddie

> πρεπει να εχεις ριξει πολυ ψαξιμο ,για να το ξεθαψες  
> 
> καημενε Βασιλη


 :08. Door EEK: 

 :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## jackaction

σοβαρα αν αγορασω ποσοστο της nutrex εγω θα φταιω??????

----------


## jelena

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: Η γυναίκα ειναι θεά!!!!!!!!Είναι ο λογος που άρχισα να κάνω  :05. Weights: !!!'Ενα βίντεο στο οποίο νομίζω είναι στα καλύτερα της,γιατί μετα άρχισε να φουσκώνει λίγο παραπάνω....Αλλα και πάλι στηρίζουμε γιατί το 'χει! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3039fBlSQUw  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## jelena

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_WDv...1ACD7FC9384247 Και αυτό με την αθλήτρια του Βιkini Nathalia Melo!!!

----------


## tyler_durden

γενικα ρε παιχτες το θεμα γυναικες μποντι μπιλντερς(με την κλασσικη ενοια του ορου) ειναι ιδιαιτερο,
γιατι μπαινει και το θεμα της θηλυκης πλευρας που πρεπει να χει μια γυναικα..
η συγκεκριμενη σαν αθλητρια σιγουρα ειναι σε πολυ καλο επιπεδο,αλλα προσωπικα το βρισκω λιγο του ματσ οσο αφορα τον αισθητικο τομεα(ειδικοτερα ωμοι-πλατη-χερια)..βεβαια υπαρχουν και χειροτερα με κατι τυπισσες που αν κουρευτουν δε ξεχωριζεις το φυλο τους..

απο την αλλη αυτη ειναι καθαρα προσωπικη μου αποψη..περι ορεξεως..

----------


## Eddie

> γενικα ρε παιχτες το θεμα γυναικες μποντι μπιλντερς(με την κλασσικη ενοια του ορου) ειναι ιδιαιτερο,
> γιατι μπαινει και το θεμα της θηλυκης πλευρας που πρεπει να χει μια γυναικα..
> η συγκεκριμενη σαν αθλητρια σιγουρα ειναι σε πολυ καλο επιπεδο,αλλα προσωπικα το βρισκω λιγο του ματσ οσο αφορα τον αισθητικο τομεα(ειδικοτερα ωμοι-πλατη-χερια)..βεβαια υπαρχουν και χειροτερα με κατι τυπισσες που αν κουρευτουν δε ξεχωριζεις το φυλο τους..
> 
> απο την αλλη αυτη ειναι καθαρα προσωπικη μου αποψη..περι ορεξεως..


Αυτην δεν ειναι bodybuilder και δε νομιζω να γινει ποτε.Ειναι fitness-figure athlete οπου η θυληκοτητα και η ομορφια του προσωπου (νομιζω) οτι παιζουν ρολο στη βαθμολογια.(νομιζω)

----------


## Blast

Έρωτας είναι έρωτας όταν στα μάτια με κοιτάς μην απορείς και μη ρωτάς έρωτας είναι έρωτας....Larissa Reis :02. Shock:

----------


## Eddie

Ενα γιατρο ρε παιδια  :01. Help:

----------


## jackaction

τι να σου κανει και ο γιατρος...(χωρις παρεξηγηση αν ειναι κανεις απο το φορουμ :08. Turtle: )
το πολυ πολυ να εχει και αυτος δικια του συλογη η να αποκτησει

----------


## nick1971

ομορφη κοπελα,ομως δεν μπορει να συγκριθει με τη μια και μοναδικη αμπερ ντε λουκα.
επειδη την γνωριζω προσωπικα και ειμαστε πολυ καλοι φιλοι,
η γυναικα ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο υπαρχει σε επιπεδο μυικοτητας,συνδυασμενης με θηληκοτητα,
μορφωσης και επιχειρηματικου πνευματος.
παντως και λαρισα μενει στο λας βεγκας,οποτε θα την συναντησω την επομενη φορα και αυτην.

----------


## Eddie

> ομορφη κοπελα,ομως δεν μπορει να συγκριθει με τη μια και μοναδικη αμπερ ντε λουκα.
> επειδη την γνωριζω προσωπικα και ειμαστε πολυ καλοι φιλοι,
> η γυναικα ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο υπαρχει σε επιπεδο μυικοτητας,συνδυασμενης με θηληκοτητα,
> μορφωσης και επιχειρηματικου πνευματος.
> παντως και λαρισα μενει στο λας βεγκας,οποτε θα την συναντησω την επομενη φορα και αυτην.


Κοιτα,καταλαβαινω οτι ντρεπεσαι να πεις στα ισα αυτο που θες,αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος..δεχομαι!!Ειναι μακρυ το ταξιδι,θα ερθω να σου κανω παρεα..δε χρειαζεται να το γραφεις ετσι εμμεσα,μπορεις να μιλησεις ελευθερα,μεγαλοι ανθρωποι ειμαστε!!

Αντε βρε..τυχερε  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jackaction

φοτο μονο μην ποσταρεις φιλτατε nick γιατι το κοβω ο eddie να το το ριχνει στον ογκο να ξεχασει :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## nick1971

φιλε εντυ,απο ο,τι βλεπω με καταλαβαινεις απολυτα.
δεν χρειαζεται να πω κατι παραπανω,διοτι υπαρχει και λογοκρισια.
απλα θελω να πω οτι ειμαι πολυ τυχερος που την γνωρισα απο κοντα και με θεωρει
ως τον καλυτερο φιλο της στην ελλαδα.
η συγκεκριμενη γυναικα ειναι μοναδικη σε ολα της,
εαν εχεις την ευκαιρια γνωρισε την και θα με θυμηθεις.
χαιρομαι που με καταλαβαινεις.

----------


## Eddie

:02. Drunken:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Πανω που παμε να ξεχαστουμε μας ξεχαρβαλωνεις την καθημερινη μας ρουτινα.  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Eddie

Η Larissa με 2 φιλες της στη μαμα πατριδα,Las chicas Brasilenas  :02. Love: 










 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:   :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ζημιά!!!!!!  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 






Βασίλη  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Dreiko

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: καλα ρε βασιλη βαλτος εισαι να πουμε???μολις μπηκα απο τη δουλεια και πηγα να βαλω μια μπουκια στο στομα μου.... :02. Bounce:  :02. Bounce:  :02. Bounce:

----------


## Eddie

> Ζημιά!!!!!! 
> 
> Βασίλη


Στελιο ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το ματι επεσε στα βραχωδες τοπιο στο βαθος  :08. Turtle: 




> καλα ρε βασιλη βαλτος εισαι να πουμε???μολις μπηκα απο τη δουλεια και πηγα να βαλω μια μπουκια στο στομα μου....


Παλικαρια μου,ακομα μαζευω τα σαγονια απ το πατωμα...εσυ θες να φας βαγγο,εμενα εχει κλεισει ο λαρυγγας ωρε,θα πνιγω!!!!!!!Θα με χασετε...απο larissa θα παω  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## sofos

> Η Larissa με 2 φιλες της στη μαμα πατριδα,Las chicas Gaulinenas


ηθελε μια μικρη διορθωσουλα  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Το ταττου τα σπαει ............. :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

:01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sifounas1

για εμενα σε μια κλιμακα απο το 1 εως το 10 παιρνει 10......τι χρειαζονται τα συμπληρωματα για αυξηση της λιμπιντο οταν υπαρχει αυτη η γυναικα......απο τις πιο ωραιες που εχω δει

----------


## Hercules

> για εμενα σε μια κλιμακα απο το 1 εως το 10 παιρνει 10......τι χρειαζονται τα συμπληρωματα για αυξηση της λιμπιντο οταν υπαρχει αυτη η γυναικα......απο τις πιο ωραιες που εχω δει


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  απολυτα σωστος!

----------


## ΙΟΝ

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## marvin

Στην συγκεκριμενη δεν μου αρεσει το υφακι της αλλα απο κορμι.... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: !!!!!

----------


## ΙΟΝ

> Στην συγκεκριμενη δεν μου αρεσει το υφακι της αλλα απο κορμι....!!!!!



οντως εχει ενα ψωνιστικο στυλακι αλλα απο κορμι κομματια :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## gym

μια προσφατη απο μελβουρνη...

ολο ταξιδακια ειναι αυτη... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

τι εβαλες παναγιτσα μ  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  σωματαρα  :02. Love:

----------


## marvin

> τι εβαλες παναγιτσα μ  σωματαρα


Φφφφφφφ παλι θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.....πρεπει να το κοιταξω.... :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Φφφφφφφ παλι θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.....πρεπει να το κοιταξω....



Φφφφφφφφφφφ και γω θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου που συμφωνείς μαζί του  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

http://www.shutupandtrain.com/ifbb-p...pandtrain-com/

συνεντευξη της Larissa Reis απο το shutupandtrain.com

υ.γ. αργοτερα μολις βρω χρονο θα δωσω και μεταφραση...

----------


## morgoth

κορμι θανατος

----------


## TheWickerMan

Εμένα πάντως που σηκώθηκε...το ηθικό! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Fataoulas

Στο τελευταιο βιντεο.... δε χρησιμοποιει πετσετα  :02. Shock: 
(θα παω μετα να γλυψω τα οργανα λεει  :01. ROFL:  )


Παντως παιδια, πιο πολυ σε pornstar showwoman φερνει παρα σεαθλητρια bb.    :01. Unsure:

----------


## billy89

Αρκεί μια τέτοια στο γυμναστήριο για να σου χαλάσει τη συγκέντρωση, να σου καταστρέψει το πρόγραμμα και μη σου πω να σε οδηγήσει σε τραυματισμό... Ακόμα και να έχεις θέληση σίδερο και να κάνεις γυμναστική ενώ οι άλλοι την ζαχαρώνουν, αρκεί να φτάσεις ένα σετάκι πάγκου μέχρι failure και ο παρτενέρ σου να χαζεύει! Καλά είπε ένας παραπάνω... ΚΟΡΜΙ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Fataoulas

> Αρκεί μια τέτοια στο γυμναστήριο για να σου χαλάσει τη συγκέντρωση, να σου καταστρέψει το πρόγραμμα και μη σου πω να σε οδηγήσει σε τραυματισμό...



+10000000000



Εγω αν ειχα γυμναστηριο, δε θα την αφηνα να μπαινει μεσα :01. Mad:   (λεμε και καμια βλακειουλα να περνα η ωρα  :01. Wink:  )

----------


## Polyneikos

Εμενα απεναντίας τετοιες υπάρξεις με εξωθουν σε πιο σκληροπυρηνικες προπονήσεις,πρεπει να δείξεις ποιος θα είναι το λιοντάρι  :05. Weights:  :01. Wink:

----------


## isis

Φωτογράφηση :Larissa Reis plus Maria Diaz plus Angela Segovia and Jen Symthe!  :01. Wink: 




Στη παρακάτω φώτο η larissa είναι?

----------


## isis

Larissa Reis in Brazil:

----------


## isis

Behind the camera:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

που χαθηκες ρε συ Kωστα? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

ωραιο υλικο :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## isis

εργασία και χαρά. 

Larissa Reis in Copacabana :

----------


## gym

εμ....σαν να εχεις τρελαθει λιγο με την λαρισσα ε?χαχα...η ατιμη φοβερη ειναι ...αν και δεν μου αρεσει το στυλακι της ,απο σωμα τα σπαει... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## isis

> εμ....σαν να εχεις τρελαθει λιγο με την λαρισσα ε?χαχα...η ατιμη φοβερη ειναι ...αν και δεν μου αρεσει το στυλακι της ,απο σωμα τα σπαει...


Nope! Υπάρχουν και ομορφότερες. Πάντως είναι σκληροπυρηνική αθλήτρια και εξακολουθεί να διατηρεί τη θηλυκότητά της σε αξιοπρεπή βαθμό.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

2005, στη πρώτη της επαγγελματική φωτογράφηση. 

Πολύ ομορφότερη τότε..

----------


## SHRED

Δε μ'αρέσει η φωνή της γαμώ

----------


## Eddie

> Δε μ'αρέσει η φωνή της γαμώ


Οι περισσοτερες βραζιλιανες παρομοια φωνη εχουν δυστηχως.

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Δε μ'αρέσει η φωνή της γαμώ


τι λες τωρα  :01. ROFL: 

ισα ισα εχει κουρδισμενα χαμηλα τα μπασα, οπως ο Λεμυ απο το τζακ δανιελσ τενεσυ ουισκι, μονο που αυτη δεν πινει ουισκι  :01. Wink: 

επισης, αν βρουμε καμια φωτο που ειναι αβαφτη να την ανεβασουμε, ειναι πολυ πολυ πιο γλυκεια και ομορφη αβαφτη!!!

τι κορμαρα που ναι η τρελα ομως  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Fratsou



----------


## SHRED

> τι λες τωρα 
> 
> ισα ισα εχει κουρδισμενα χαμηλα τα μπασα, οπως ο Λεμυ απο το τζακ δανιελσ τενεσυ ουισκι, μονο που αυτη δεν πινει ουισκι 
> 
> επισης, αν βρουμε καμια φωτο που ειναι αβαφτη να την ανεβασουμε, ειναι πολυ πολυ πιο γλυκεια και ομορφη αβαφτη!!!
> 
> τι κορμαρα που ναι η τρελα ομως


Εντάξει όχι οτι με χαλάει και πολύ μπροστά σε αυτή την κορμάρα αυτό είναι λεπτομέρια  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## SHRED

> 


Αυτή αριστερά πάλι η τουμπανιάρα ποιά είναι??  :02. Shock:

----------


## Fataoulas

> Αυτή αριστερά πάλι η τουμπανιάρα ποιά είναι??




Τζοαννα η φυσικη

 :01. lol:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αφιερωμενες στους fans της Larissa

----------


## lila_1

Τί αθλήτρια!!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tasos2

Πω ρε φιλε  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## beefmeup

+1

----------


## goldenera

Πορνοστάρ είναι τελικά η κοπέλα ή αθλήτρια του fit......ή και τα δύο? :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω πιστεύω το γυναικείο σώμα πάντα συνδέετε με ερωτισμό και σεξουαλικότητα και γι αυτο ακόμα και στην εξτρίμ μορφή του αθλήτριες ανδροποιημένες ενω οι γυναίκες μπορεί να λένε μα πώς εσείς οι άντρες οι άξεστοι τις κρίνετε όλες σεξουαλικά ? εχω να πώ ακόμα και οι ίδιες θέλουν να τις βλέπουν και έτσι αυτοι που μπορούν γιατι θέλει άντερα μια με μυς να την δείς ερωτικα 

ενω η λαρίσα είναι αυτο που λέω τόχει και όταν μια γυναίκα είναι σεξυ και το εμπνέει , τότε καθε εκατοστο του σώματός της το βγάζει και δεν γίνετε να μην πουλήσει την σεξουαλικότητά της , εδω άλλες πορνοσταρ γίνονται , αυτη απ όσο ξερουμε τουλάχιστον έχει μείνει σε αισθησιακα βίντεο και φωτο (εκτός αν έκανε καμια υπερπαραγωγή και το ξέρει κάποιος και δεν ενημερώνει το φόρουμ , με την κακία να μείνει  :01. Razz: )

εδω οι άντρες γυμνασμένοι που έχουν να επιδείξουν πρότυπα και καλα σωματικά και κάνουν τα μαγιο στριγκάκια , οι γυναίκες δεν θα τα κάνουν που έχουν και πιο λίγα να κρύψουν?  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
και μεις αρκούμαστε στον ρόλο ρωμαίου αυτοκράτορα με την πιατελα με τα σταφύλια μας και να τις ρεμβάζουμε  :02. Shock:

----------


## goldenera

Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκα Ηλία γιατί στην αρχή στο βίντεο αναφέρεται η Λαρίσα σε μία πορνοστάρ ενώ εγώ νόμιζα ότι η αναφορά είναι για την ίδια. :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μηπως και να έκανε Γιάννη εμείς θα την χαλάσουμε την διαγωγή , εδω άλλες κι άλλες κάναν , πλέον το χρήμα κυβερνάει και όλα αγοράζονται και πουλιούνται , ας μας το πεί να το δούμε και να ψηφίσουμε και για όσκαρ αμα λάχει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Fataoulas

> Πορνοστάρ είναι τελικά η κοπέλα ή αθλήτρια του fit......ή και τα δύο?



Tην ιδια απορια ειχα και γω μια σελιδα πριν




> Παντως παιδια, πιο πολυ σε pornstar showwoman φερνει παρα σεαθλητρια bb.



Οχι οτι εχουμε προβλημα ε?  :03. Thumb up: 



Στο βιντεο, την ωρα που μιλαει η χροια της φωνης μου θυμιζει Αρνολντ οταν επαιζε τον Κοναν και ελεγε.... "Κροοοομ"
 :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE



----------


## beefmeup

εχω κ γω ενα ιδιο "κασκολακι" για τον λαιμο/στομα,γαματο ειναι :01. Razz: 
λες αμα της το πω να με προσεξει κ μενα λιγο..? :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

θα σου αγορασω εγω το μπικινι της και θα γινετε "ενα" :banana:  :01. Razz:

----------


## just chris

ο χριστος κ η παναγιτσα!!!!!!!!!!μας σηκωθηκε..........
η τριχα μεσημεριατικο.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Do you even ρε?

----------


## lila_1



----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Στην 1η το'χει παρακανει,αυτος ο πολος ειναι αντρικός :03. Thumb Down: 
θα μου πεις γτ η πλατη τι ειναι,αλλα αυτο εμενα προσωπικα μου χτυπαει ασχημα...

----------


## beefmeup



----------


## lila_1

> Στην 1η το'χει παρακανει,αυτος ο πολος ειναι αντρικός
> θα μου πεις γτ η πλατη τι ειναι,αλλα αυτο εμενα προσωπικα μου χτυπαει ασχημα...



mmm ok...ειδικά για σένα










καλά μιλάμε έχω βρεί ένα κ γαμώ τα αρχεία με τέτοιες φωτός της και χειρότερες χαχαχαχα

----------


## dorita

ωραια εσωρουχα κ φακους επαφης φοραει η κοπελα στην τελευταια φωτο... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

ρε την λαρισσα(ι)α...το γυρισε σε πιο....''ερωτικο'' κ αυτη? :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

ε,ενα 70% εκει ειναι..
δεν το γυρισαν τωρα,ανεκαθεν ηταν.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## gym

πεφτω απο τα συννεφα στα οποια βρισκομουν....ποσα ξες ποσα ξες... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE



----------


## Eddie



----------


## Eddie



----------


## grtech



----------


## Polyneikos

Η Larissa στο πρόσφατο Arnold Classic, αν και βγήκε 13η  στην κατηγορία Figure , πάντα μεσα τις καρδιές μας  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σ αυτες τις κατηγορίες μέχρι την δεκαπεντάδα λές εκτός την πρώτη τριάδα , παρηγορώ άνετα τις υπόλοιπες 12 , αφού στη λεπτομέρεια κρίνονται και όλες είναι πολυ κοντα , πιο πολυ οι δημόσιες σχέσεις μετράνε εδω
σωματικα η Λαρίσα έχει τρελές προδιαγραφες αλλα σ αυτα τα επίπεδα όλες καλές είναι

----------


## lila_1

Για τους λάτρεις,   :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Fataoulas

ενα υπογλωσσιο παρακαλω.... ενα λεξοτανιλ, κατι οτιδηποτε τελωσπαντων....


κανεις?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

To καλοκαίρι δεν αργεί  :02. Shock:

----------


## goldenera

Σαρακοστή έχουμε βρε Κώστα, εγκράτεια και περισυλλογή είπαμε :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ναι ρε Κώστα προσοχή μ αυτα δεν είναι όλοι εγκρατείς σαν και μένα ,που δεν σκανδαλίζονται ,  μη μπερδευόμαστε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
εδω που τα λέμε αν και εγω είμαι φαν της μεσογειακής ομορφιάς , δεν μπορείς να πείς τίποτε για τετοια Ρωσιδάκια , εγγύηση είναι ειδικά η Λαρίσσα , η ομορφιά δεν έχει χρώμα  :02. Shock: και ενοω μάτια χαμόγελο κτλ , δεν κοιτάω καπούλια και τετοια ανήθικα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Δοκιμάζω την εγκράτειά σας και παραμονεύω ποιος θα  πέσει στην παγίδα :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εκπαιδευτής για κομάντο κάνεις Κώστα , εμείς δε θα πέσουμε στην παγίδα όμως είμαστε σκληραγωγημένοι :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Fataoulas

:01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

> δεν μπορείς να πείς τίποτε για τετοια *Ρωσιδάκια* , εγγύηση είναι ειδικά η Λαρίσσα ...


Ηλία, τα χεις μπλέξει με τις αλλοδαπές μου φαίνεται, σε σημείο που μπερδεύεις τις εθνικότητες... Βραζιλιάνα είναι η κοπέλα  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αχ τατιάνα μόρφωση !!!Πάνο ήμουν αυθόρμητος ούτε το ψαξα , άλλωστε είμαι της άποψης η ομορφιά δεν έχει εθνικότητα και επειδη φέρνει σε ρωσίδα και το όνομα Λαρίσσα παραπέμπει σε Ρωσία έπεσα σε ατόπημα , αλλα μικρό το κακό  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα μπερδεύτηκε ο Ηλίας , με τις φωτογραφίες της Larissa με την φίλη της Οksana, η οποία είναι όντως απο Ρωσσία.
Η γυμναστική εξάλλου ενώνει τους λαούς  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Fataoulas

> Θα μπερδεύτηκε ο Ηλίας , με τις φωτογραφίες της Larissa με την φίλη της Οksana, η οποία είναι όντως απο Ρωσσία.



Θυμαμαι οτι οταν ειδα εκεινη την φωτογραφηση, χρειαστηκα 1 πακετο υπογλωσσια  :01. Mr. Green: 
Φωτογραφος Ηπρεπε να γινω

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^Εχεις δικιο ,εχει τρομερες γαμπες! :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ίδια γούστα έχουμε Χρήστο και γω με τις γάμπες της εντυπωσιάζομαι όταν είναι καλυμμένο όλο το υπόλοιπο σώμα της με κελεμπία :01. Razz:

----------


## thegravijia

https://www.facebook.com/LarissaReis...type=3&theater

και σαντορινι και larissa reis  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πιστεύω η δημοσιότητα την έχει κάψει λίγο και σαν γυναίκα που είναι , εδω που τα λέμε και μείς οι άντρες χάνουμε τη μπάλα , αλλα εδω που τα λέμε αντι για τα αξιοθέατα και ηλιοβασίλεμα της Σαντορίνης , το μάτι πάει στο φαράγγι της Λαρίσας που είναι πιο βαθυ και απο του Βίκου η της Σαμαριάς :01. Razz:

----------

